# HTST - Supernatural Hybrid 30ml pot



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

We have now made SN Hybrid available in 30ml panel pot size (enough to coat a car 3-4 times), with an RRP of 12.95 GBP. This is something we have been asked for at shows and on forums, so your wishes being our to do list, we made it happen!

To celebrate the introduction, we are putting it up here as a special HTST deal.

- 30ml SN Hybrid mini jar at 10 GBP delivered

Simply pay 10 GBP (or 20 GBP for 2x pots, 30 GBP for 3x pots etc.) to paypal -at - dodojuice -dot - com (obscured email address to keep spam bots at day, it's just our normal dot com with [email protected] in front of it).
*Make sure you put 'HTST Hybrid offer' in the title/notes and that we have your full name and postal address.* International purchases ARE accepted, whether from Europe or Rest of World.

Offer ends 6pm GMT Thur 21st Feb 2013 (ie same time tomorrow)

Here's a pic:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Is offer included postal to finland?


----------



## fattail95 (Mar 3, 2012)

Money sent, looking forward to this  First Dodo product ever, I hope its good


----------



## YVE5 (Apr 9, 2009)

money sent, thanks in advance!!


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Payment sent Transaction ID: 42U127720P480783C

Also first Dodo Product


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

In for one!


----------



## fattail95 (Mar 3, 2012)

I've heard good things about it, how long is durability?


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Paid for 2 pots thanks.


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Cash sent for one pot


----------



## Shariain (Feb 6, 2013)

Payment sent for 1 pot. Looking forward to trying this against rainforest rub.

Edit 
Unique Transaction. ID4GV37985L0766782S


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Payment sent from my fiancée for a pot :thumb:


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Must resist this...


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Couldnt resist....ordered!!


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Saw the other thread, considered it, saw this thread... SOLD!

Great deal chaps, looking forward to trying it after hearing so much about it!


----------



## Jedi_Detailer (May 7, 2011)

Done. Cheers dodo!


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Couldn't resist....

Payment done!


----------



## Damon (Oct 25, 2010)

Payment sent for 1 pot (Unique Transaction ID9W1782928L981254C) great offer chaps.


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Dam dont get paid till friday


----------



## rbj*rbj (Aug 21, 2008)

Just couldnt resist!

Order placed! Ref: ID26E55557D9180512N)


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

had to get one of these even though im working through my big pot.


----------



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

DONE - Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID379547298T9378349)


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID7C0080434N050915M)


----------



## dinka (Sep 27, 2010)

ordered, thank you
Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID8Y9280643V375630C)


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Money sent for one pot


----------



## RobA (Oct 27, 2006)

One pot ordered - cant wait to try it! Ref: ID2PE88962771305107


----------



## sico (Sep 10, 2012)

Money send for one Pot 

Transaction ID: 9XE952143S7464343

Regards.


----------



## smicher1 (Sep 16, 2008)

Money sent from me too

Thanks!


----------



## smicher1 (Sep 16, 2008)

Transaction id 6L698671VG195061J


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Transaction ID: 5JS62733TN834084E

:thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

OFFER NOW CLOSED - please lock the thread mods.

Thanks to all who have purchased. Payments received and noted. Due to volume we will not email individual responses. We will endeavour to send all SN hybrid 30ml pots out tomorrow (Friday 22nd Feb) but failing that it will be Monday (25th Feb). Please allow a week for UK deliveries. Please allow two weeks for European/International airmail deliveries.

Many thanks
Dom, Dodo Juice


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

locked as requested above


----------

